# Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...



## HOX (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo, nachdem ich mich während des Winters
in die Thematik des Fliegenfischens eingelesen habe und nun tatsächlich ein Anfängerkurs in meiner Gegend stattfindet ist die Zeit nun Reif, mir endlich eine Rute zu gönnen.

Da es der Zufall will, dass im März auch noch eine Anglermesse in Süddeutschland (Friedrichshafen) stattfindet, werde ich da wohl zuschlagen.

Nun meine Frage.

Ich habe mich entschieden mir ein Set eines nahmhaften Herstellers zu gönnen ...sprich 200€ dürfen schon draufgehen 
(Falls mir jetzt einer sagt, dass ich mir für das Geld auch was individuelles zusammenstellen kann, was Hand und Fuss hat, dann her mit Vorschlägen).

Nun gibt es ja z.B.

Das Attack Set von Vision
Das Adventure Set von loop
und das Avalanche Set von Scierra

Weiss einer ob es innerhalb dieser Gruppe Qualitätsunterschiede gibt und ob man da ein Set besonders präferieren sollte??

Für jede Hilfe Dankbar.

Lg HOX


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

ich kann dir nicht wirklich helfen, aber ich war heute beim hiesigen Wedelhändler und konnte dort das Adventure-Set #5 mal befummeln und war schon begeistert.


----------



## HOX (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ich kann dir nicht wirklich helfen, aber ich war heute beim hiesigen Wedelhändler und konnte dort das Adventure-Set #5 mal befummeln und war schon begeistert.



Hehe, hatte mir zuerst überlegt, ob ich in deinen Thread reinposten soll, wollte ihn aber nicht kaputt machen, zumal du in dem Thread ja eher eine billige Individualzusammenstellung suchst.
Ich denke, dass man mit so einen Set ganz gut fährt, zumal die Komponenten aufeinander abgestimmt sind (sollten sie zumindest sein).
Also, auch dir noch viel erfolg bei der Suche und nen guten Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen....

Lg


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

HiHi von den hab ich mich seit heute verabschiedet...
Nachdem ich mich mit dem Herrn aus dem Angelgeschäft unterhalten hab, bin ich davon überzeugt, dass ich schon min.€200 anlegen sollte.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Hi #h

das Loop Set hatte ich und fand es #6


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Btw. Orvis bietet die Streamline auch als Set an...


----------



## HOX (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Schad, koiner kennt die Dinger...dann muss ich wohl oder übel auf der Messe von Stand zu stand rennen und mich auf die Lobpreisungen der jeweiligen Händler verlassen.


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

mach es doch wie ich und geh zum wedelhändler deines vertrauens und lass dich von dem beraten. 
Vorteil: er hat meist mehrere Anbieter im Programm und ist deshalb neutraler als der Standfutzi.

Nachteil: Er will dir am liebst gleich was aufschwatzen, wenn du pech hast...


----------



## HOX (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Händler des Vetrauens ist gut.
Meine bisherigen "Dealer" haben kein Fliegenfischequipment, bzw. nicht mehr Ahnung als Du und ich von der Materie.
Daher muss ich zu nem Händler den ich bisher nicht kenne und daher ein normaler Kunde wie jeder andere bin.

Ich habe halt die Hoffnung, dass ich auf der Messe den einen oder anderen Euro sparen kann...ist für einen Studenten ein "lebenserhaltender Trieb".

Aber mal schauen, vll. ergibt sich ja noch irgend ne Möglichkeit.

Wann und wie startes du in die Fli-Fi-Karriere?


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Tja, bei mir sieht es genau so aus wie bei dir. Bin auch Student.
Ich war halt letztens bei dem Laden (ist mir auch neu) und hab mich beraten lassen. Der war echt gut drauf.
Naja, jetzt kommt erstmal die Cebit (gut zum Geld verdienen). Im April oder Mai will ich einen Fliegenkurs besuchen um die Grundlagen kennen zu lernen.

Was die Ausrüstung angeht, hab ich mich entschlossen was richtiges zu kaufen. Kapune (der Händler) hat mir den Orvis-Katalog mitgegeben, damit ich mal in Ruhe gucken kann. Beim durchblättern ist mir die Clearwater-Serie aufgefallen und ich denke mal, das ich mir entweder davon eine Combo zusammenstellen werde, oder auf das Angebot eines Bekannten zurückgreife. Die Rute von meinem Bekannten soll recht straff die ne Fliegenrute das gute ist, das ich das Ding ein Zeit lang probefischen kann. Dazu kommt dann noch eine vernünftige Wathose und -schuhe und dann könnte es losgehen.


----------



## HOX (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Das hier (Scierra-Shop --> Ruten--> Trout KIT)
Leider beteiligt sich kein Profi an unserer Debatte.


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Rute: http://www.fliegenspezi.de/00000098...6233/00000098f30f48dde/00000098f80b5f228.html

Rolle:

http://www.fliegenspezi.de/00000098f30e6622e/00000098f30e66340/00000098fb125b718/index.html

Backing: 20lb

Schnur: 
http://www.fliegenspezi.de/00000098...634d/00000098fc0a6fb01/000000990009578a6.html


----------



## HOX (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Hmm sicher ne geile Combo aber 320€ und dann noch Vorfächer und Kleinkram...das sprengt mein Budget.


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Deswegen geh ich wärend der Cebit arbeiten. Die Combo ist schon teuer. Vllt. tausche ich die Rolle noch gegen die Clearwater, dann bin ich bei knapp unter €300,- für die Combo.
p.S.: ich bin dafür auch schon seit über einem Jahr am sparen.


----------



## torsten nms (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Hi HOX,
die Kombis die Du da in´s Auge gefasst hast sind sicher alle Ihr Geld wert ! und für den Anfang sicher eine gute Wahl !
ABER .... warte mit dem Rutenkauf ! mache erst den Kurs,
dort wirst Du feststellen daß eine Fliegenrute eine ziemlich "individuelle" Geschichte ist ... das Wurfverhalten der Ruten ist sehr unterschiedlich, dazu kommt noch dein persönlicher "Wurfstil"----> und hier setzten dann auch die Flifi Instructoren an ! dort kannst Du sicher auch verschieden Ruten werfen und Dir schon mal ein kleines Bild von den "Unterschieden" machen |bigeyes
einfach so ´n rundrum fertig Set zu kaufen... kann klappen---> muss aber nicht ! 
nach dem Kurs kannst Du dann ja entscheidenn welche Rute 
.... sagen wir mal  " Dir Passt " 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## maesox (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*



HOX schrieb:


> Schad, koiner kennt die Dinger...dann muss ich wohl oder übel auf der Messe von Stand zu stand rennen und mich auf die Lobpreisungen der jeweiligen Händler verlassen.


 




Da können wir uns zusammenschließen!! suche auch ne neue Rute und werde daher ebenfalls in FN diesbezüglich auf die Pirsch gehen!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## ichtyo (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Hi Leute,
habe mir auf der diesjährigen Jagd und Hund Messe ein Fliegenfischerset von vision ( attack & intro ) gekauft, inkl. WF Schnur & Backing + 2 Vorfächer, für 140,-€!! Draussen kostet dass Ganze um 210,- €!! Dort wo ich mir das Fliegenfischen beibringen lasse ( www.wurftreff.de )war man recht begeistert von dieser Kombination!! - Gut, es gibt immer was besseres!!! Habe heute mal 10ft Sage geschwungen - geil -!!!!

Gruß ichtyo

Ita est


----------



## HAL9000 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Hallo,
fische seit Jahren das Scierra Set als 7/8 an der Küste zum Mefo angeln.Ist ne gute und günstige Kombo.Würde ich mir jetzt ne Kombo holen,dann wäre es das Vision oder Guideline Set!
Das Vision Set hat ne gute Rute und ne tolle Rolle mit guter Bremse,falls nötig!
lg aus Flensburg Thor


----------



## HOX (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Danke für die Antworten!
Dann werd ich mals chauen was dort so im Weg rumsteht.


----------



## archi69 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Hi,

ich habe sowohl das Scierra-Set (6/7) als auch das Vision-Paket (4) und beides ist okay. Die Rolle bei Vision ist die bessere, okay.
Ich habe auch schon erfahrenen FliFischern die Sets gezeigt und nach Probewürfen kam meist ein erstauntes OHA! ob der guten Wurfeigenschaften bei so "billigen" okay, kostengünstigen Gerätschaften.

Gruß
archi


----------



## ichtyo (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Jo archi,
genau dass ist mir auch schon widerfahren - ein erstauntes - Ohh!! - " So günstig war die combo?"


 Gruß ichtyo


Qui habet aures audiendi, audiat


----------



## HOX (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Loop Adventure2 vs. Vision Attack vs. ...*

Ja, das Attack-Set wird auch wirklich überall gelobt.

Allerdings bin ich mittlerweile nicht wirklich weiter, da ich Mitte April noch einen zweiten Kurs belegen werde, in welchem Gerät (Orvis, Vision, Loop usw.) gestellt wird.
Nun denke, ich, dass ich nachher wegen 50 Euro an der falschen Stelle gespart habe und denke,
dass ich lieber erst den Kurs mache, dort ein paar Ruten ausprobier und dadurch dann hoffentlich die eine richtige finde.

Weil, was sind 50 Euro, wenn mir der Stecken nach nem´ Jahr keinen Spaß mehr macht?


----------

